# Nissan R35 GTR (last colour in the set)- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Well finally completed the set colourwise on the R35 GTR, red had been eluding me for some time and finally got the opportunity this week.
Booked in for a 2 day minor correction, the owner having looked after the car well, but fully understood the paint is very soft and some swirling had been inflicted robbing the true depth and clarity of the finish.

Not an epic write-up as the weather on day 1 was scorching at 30 degrees and barely any shade from 11.00am onwards.

Alloys, arches and calipers cleaned using various brushes and a citrus based cleanser.

*Before-*










*After-*










Pre-rinsed followed by 2 applications of APC through the foam lance.










*De-contaminated using Tardis, followed by claying with Sonus green.

Vunerable trim taped up, then an area on the bonnet tested to gauge what polish and pad was required, starting with a Gloss-it finishing pad (blue) and #205, whilst this increased the gloss it did little in removing the swirls.




























Raising the cut to #203s on a Gloss-it Polishing pad (green) the results were far my appealing after 2 sets of passes, but unfortunately leaving some holograms behind (testament to how soft the paint actually is).



















The general level of defects all over.










Some examples below prior to refinement.

*Before-*










*After-*










*Before-*










*After-*










*Before-*










*After-*










You can just make out the holograms from the defect removal stage.










End of day 1.

*Day 2.*

* Paintwork refined using #205 on a Gloss-it finishing pad 1000-1500rpm.
* An IPA wipedown to remove polishing oils.
* Blackfire Wet Diamond sealant applied via the DA on a Festool extra soft finishing pad, left to cure for an hour whilst the other details were taken care of.
*** Alloys & calipers polished/sealed using Werkstat Acrylic Strong.
*** Tyres, Plastic and rubber trim dressed using Swissvax Pneu.
*** Glass cleaned throughout with 3M foam glass cleaner.
*** Rubber seals treated using Swissvax Seal Feed.
*** Chrome trim polished with Meguiars Metal paste & plenty of elbow grease.
*** Carbon undertray polished/sealed using Acrylic Prime.
*** Sealant removed, followed by a final buff some time later using Britemax final shine.

*Results.*






















































































































































A few hours later I received this e-mail from the client, comments like this make all the hard work justified.

*Hi Rob,

What can I say:.... Top man.... Top Job and definitely top of your game.

Absolutely no problem of recommending you and your services to anybody wanting their vehicle taking care of at the very highest level.

The car looks awesome and I'm looking forward to getting back out in it as soon as I am fit enough to do so.

A Red GTR is the best colour GTR... more so when its been detailed by Gleammachine.

Many Thanks*

Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated as always.:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work man awsome car


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

cracking result's Rob,the email says it all:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome end result Rob, some fantastic pics:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Great work as always. How good would one of these look in the bayside blue of the previous model? It would look awesome, lets hope they give us that option for the future.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

amazing job ,Best regards from Portugal


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Great work,

Having just completed one in the same colour yesterday the paint is so SO SOFT!, having to use a brand new microfibre for buffing


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to say the red is most definately the best colour!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely. Some great photos showing the gloss restored.


You seem to be almost exclusively using Gloss-it pads these days. Any comments on these?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a great car


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work mate, looks spot on. 

Have to say, of all the GTR's i've detailed red is definately the best colour for them.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

amiller said:


> You seem to be almost exclusively using Gloss-it pads these days. Any comments on these?


Superb, they last well and have the right degree of density, fit well on a 125mm backing plate with a slight overhang/cushion. I hate pads that the velcro goes to the edge of the pad, you end up with no flex and can be dangerous.
I favour a flat pad for correction and find these break the polish down fully opposed to some waffle, dimple etc.. pads.
I'm not a fan of hard cutting foams, and would rather do further sets of passes to remove the defect, this is where my favourite pad the yellow light cut performs extremely well.
The blue finishing pad is also very nice and probably one of the best I've used.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

great work there mate, and the letter from the owner must make it so much better for you


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning work and I agree on the colour....Red suits the GTR to a T :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob, and a nice comment from the customer like that is always nice 

How are you finding the 3M foam glass Rob?

Neil


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic work mate, Nice comment from the author :thumb:


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent photo skills. That car looks unreal!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

cracking job rob :thumb:


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

amazing work there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Very nice Rob, and a nice comment from the customer like that is always nice
> 
> How are you finding the 3M foam glass Rob?
> 
> Neil


Cheers Neil, you need to try the 3m glass foam, if your like me and hate cleaning glass this is a must, rarely get any smears from it and can be used in the sun, I find I get better results from a decent coverage to the glass.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=170651


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

superb work once again rob. your getting better  haha

realy like these cars the red is quite nice i must say. are those wheels anthracite/grey? in the after pic they almost look chrome?


do you get people with just normal cars like fiestas etc come to you for work? 

jamie


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I do have a soft spot for a Red car........Looks Stunning after all your hard work :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

the best 50/50 shot i think i have ever seen.

Loving the Red by the way i think i need to see one in that colour, tail pipes good as well i think i need to send you a little something to help you with mirror finish:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutly fantastic Rob :thumb:

Great pictures that you have there, you must give me a course on fotography :lol:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jorge said:


> Absolutly fantastic Rob :thumb:
> 
> Great pictures that you have there, you must give me a course on fotography :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers Jorge, I am a complete novice behind the camera, if I take enough pics and I'll find some I like when editing.



gotamintvtr said:


> superb work once again rob. your getting better  haha
> 
> realy like these cars the red is quite nice i must say. are those wheels anthracite/grey? in the after pic they almost look chrome?
> 
> ...


Cheers Jamie, the wheels are a gunmetal colour but have a mirrored finish.

I detail a whole range of vehicles from everyday family cars to the more prestigous.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127737



Ultimate Shine said:


> the best 50/50 shot i think i have ever seen.
> 
> Loving the Red by the way i think i need to see one in that colour, tail pipes good as well i think i need to send you a little something to help you with mirror finish:thumb:


Cheer Paul, I do like freebies.


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW! top class Rob.
1 of the best details iv seen,
especially with it being on a red car.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

In red that looks the 'mutts nuts' 

Top job mate and I'm sure a very nice feeling to have the owner take the time to email you his thoughts as well :thumb:

The photography skills have improved as well going by how pin sharp and clear the images are.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work there fella


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice work, amazing that a car like that would come with such soft paint.


----------



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously... The finish on those exhausts is just ridiculous !!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks great in red, fabulous finish ! Also very nice words from the owner too. Shame about the clouds would love to have seen that in the sunshine bet it would look awesome

Baz


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Total amazing top job


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

That SPARKLES :doublesho....that is a perfect result, what more can I say?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

good stuff that KA come out well.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

thats bang on.. good work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning finish very nice work and thanks for sharing!! My fav bits are teh wheels and lower trim, but have to agree with the owner red is stunning..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Email says it all. i love the GTR in Red best colour for it


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice. Very, very nice!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results! The red is more appealing than I expected it to be!


----------



## sososteph28 (Jun 23, 2010)

*great*

great job :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob,

What can I say ? Its all been said (sorry I'm late : BT :wall: )

Top man.... .

Top Job.... 

Top trump :thumb: 

As always, awesome :doublesho 

Mike :wave:


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Great work on an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

loving GTRs in red 
top job fella


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning Rob, well deserved comments, I really think your in a league of your own and look forward to seeing what you post next

Keep up the good work, - you ever think about Britains got talent ? cause you are well talented man !


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Great work on a great car!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

LJB said:


> Absolutely Stunning Rob, well deserved comments, I really think your in a league of your own and look forward to seeing what you post next
> 
> Keep up the good work, - you ever think about Britains got talent ? cause you are well talented man !


Thanks mate, very kind words and also very humbling, much appreciated though, next write-up will be a GT3 RS I have booked after it's trip round Europe.



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> What can I say ? Its all been said (sorry I'm late : BT :wall: )
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike, hope things are on the up, any updates for me on the garage developments.:wave:



Auto Detox said:


> That looks great in red, fabulous finish ! Also very nice words from the owner too. Shame about the clouds would love to have seen that in the sunshine bet it would look awesome
> 
> Baz


Ain't it always the way with the clouds? thanks for the comments Baz.:thumb:



Ronnie said:


> stunning finish very nice work and thanks for sharing!! My fav bits are teh wheels and lower trim, but have to agree with the owner red is stunning..


Cheers Rollo, the red works very well with the contrasting grey trim, more so than the other colours I think.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I dont normally post on these threads but I felt I had to, credit where its due mate that looks stunning!!! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Great car and great outcome 

Is the GT-R also made with the "scratch-healing" paint which Nissan uses for some colours on the 370Z? Afaik, it's a 5um-layer of extremely soft paint which should be self-healing in high temperatures. That would explain the easy hologramming.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job looks very nice indeed


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! That pops!:doublesho
Great job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top_Gun said:


> Great car and great outcome
> 
> Is the GT-R also made with the "scratch-healing" paint which Nissan uses for some colours on the 370Z? Afaik, it's a 5um-layer of extremely soft paint which should be self-healing in high temperatures. That would explain the easy hologramming.
> 
> ...


Supposedly there is an optional paint upgrade that offers additional layers of base and clearcoat, though self healing paint? "I don't think so" :lol:

Guy at Nissan told me last year that if you poor boiling water over a panel the scratch will heal itself under the heat, nearly choked on my coffee. :doublesho


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds abit extreme in my opinion. done my 1st detail today and think once ive practised abit more ill be in contact for a lesson like we spoke about last year. just dont want to come to you as a complete novice (if the offer still stands - obviously at a cost)

whens your next write up?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That self healing stuff is in development, iv not followed it enough to know if it 
made it on to any production vehicles. last i properly talked to anyone about it, it had issues.


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

I have to agree with the owner, Red is the best colour for a GTR, fed up of seeing Grey or Black GTR's now,lol.

The exhaust tail pipes came up better than new.

Top job, Nuff said :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> sounds abit extreme in my opinion. done my 1st detail today and think once ive practised abit more ill be in contact for a lesson like we spoke about last year. just dont want to come to you as a complete novice (if the offer still stands - obviously at a cost)
> 
> whens your next write up?


No problem mate, next write-up will be at the end of this week just before I go away, a personal favourite Porsche GT3 RS.



james b said:


> That self healing stuff is in development, iv not followed it enough to know if it
> made it on to any production vehicles. last i properly talked to anyone about it, it had issues.


I would imagine the paint would have to be seriously soft for it to work, obviously then it would have a whole set of other issues.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

cool look forward to it.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful work, beautifuly sharp pictures! :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

not sure about the self healing, last i heard its still in development ?

there is a decal under the bonnet that says "super hard clear coat"...... hmmmmm ummm no


----------



## pauly87 (Jul 19, 2010)

brilliant job, car looks amazing


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

amazing work


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Pure brilliance.


----------

